Ask HN: What is your current best development environment? - dorukce
======
rwieruch
\- Development Environment: lightweight editor + command line rather than one
IDE: Sublime + iTerm [0]

\- Hosting: Digital Ocean with Dokku (web applications) and server blocks
(static website) [1]

\- Application Development: React, React Router, Apollo, GraphQL, Express,
PostgreSQL [2]

\- [0] [https://www.robinwieruch.de/developer-
setup/](https://www.robinwieruch.de/developer-setup/)

\- [1] [https://github.com/rwieruch/fullstack-apollo-react-
express-b...](https://github.com/rwieruch/fullstack-apollo-react-express-
boilerplate-project)

\- [2] [https://www.robinwieruch.de/deploy-applications-digital-
ocea...](https://www.robinwieruch.de/deploy-applications-digital-ocean/)

------
slipwalker
You asked "my best", so, at home:

\- Xubuntu 18.04 on older i7 with 16Gb RAM and SSD, with two fullHD monitors.

\- Libreoffice and Modelio.org for the "architecture" tasks

\- IntelliJ Ultimate with several plugins for all server-side jvm development

\- postgresql for sql related needs

\- couple of zshells on multitabbed multipanelled Terminator

\- Firefox quantum with uBlock Origin for the browsing needs

\- bitbucket for source control

\- noise cancelling headphones.

( but at the day job, it's a buggy windows 10 with eclipse on a i5, single HD
1366x768 monitor, 8Gb RAM, HDD... the thing reboots for no reason twice a day.
)

~~~
inertiatic
Why would you subject yourself to that?

~~~
slipwalker
paycheck... :/

------
frnkshin
\- GNU/LINUX

\- No heavy desktop environments

\- Getting rid of using mouse, try to be fully compliant of using just
keyboard.

\- Use a tiling window manager {i3, awesome, bspwm, etc}. YMMV on which wm
fits your needs best.

\- Use vim-vixen on firefox or qutebrowser for vim bindings

\- EMACS + EVIL Mode or Vim

\- There are a bunch of Terminal Emulators.. I use terminator, but you could
get away with something minimal like RXVT, URXVT, or ST.

~~~
deepaksurti
>> EMACS + EVIL

Spacemacs is a very viable alternative.

------
dasmoth
Home office. Plenty of space, some nice bookshelves, view across open fields
when I want to test my eyes, and _quiet_.

(Also a nice big monitor, and a “standing desk” built out of scrap but nice
and solid).

This makes far more difference than the exact tools I’m using on a given
project.

~~~
luckman212
Sounds like paradise! I wish I had a setup like that. :/

~~~
dasmoth
Sadly, don’t get to spend all my working hours in that environment. It’s where
I get a disproportionate amount of the actual work done, though!

------
quickthrower2
Windows / Visual Studio for creating a web app and supporting services and
Azure for hosting it. Git/Github for source control. Slack for communication.
Octopus Deploy for CD. VSTS for CI.

------
dorukce
As a data science intern, i use:

\- Python on Pycharm for crawling, cleaning, and database related stuff.

\- Jupyter lab for analyzing, visualizing, and reporting insights.

\- Bitbucket for personal private projects.

\- Gitlab for company related projects.

------
siquick
\- Python 3 / Flask in Sublime for API development, services and scripting

\- Vue in VS Code for front end

\- DO Droplet for hosting, AWS S3/Cloudfront for static assets

------
tootie
Are you talking tech stack? I'm a big fan of Spring Boot 2 with Kotlin for
backends and React with SSR via next.js for client-side.

------
Rjevski
Mac + IntelliJ for large projects, Sublime for one-off files.

------
Beefin
Atom IDE on one screen and terminal + chrome on another screen

------
billconan
Qt creator for c++,

sublime for javascript, python and everything else.

gdb for debugging

mongodb for database

ec2 for hosting

